# Citizen Promaster BN0150-61E



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Must be the one with the expandable s/s bracelet.

Rob....


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

robden said:


> Must be the one with the expandable s/s bracelet.
> 
> Rob....


 Don't know if you saw this Rob from Germany, infers Stainless steel strap with extra rubber strap included according to google translate!

May be worth getting properly translated if you know of anyone. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Promaster-Sea-Taucheruhr-Herrenuhr-SET-BN0150-10EM-Analog-Kautschuk-Sch/131872424945?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160824094423%26meid%3D1f347660b05c4412889d49a725c67546%26pid%3D100034%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D131872424945


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> Don't know if you saw this Rob from Germany, infers Stainless steel strap with extra rubber strap included according to google translate!
> 
> May be worth getting properly translated if you know of anyone.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Citizen-Promaster-Sea-Taucheruhr-Herrenuhr-SET-BN0150-10EM-Analog-Kautschuk-Sch/131872424945?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160824094423%26meid%3D1f347660b05c4412889d49a725c67546%26pid%3D100034%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D131872424945


 Yeah I did see that thanks. Works out to about £200. Been looking at Klepsoo about £170 including shipping. Not sure the German one has the correct bracelet with the extra adjustment to go over a wet-suit.

Rob....


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Now sorted thanks.


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

A great choice - I have the blue face on the braclet


----------

